
Why tablet magazines are a failure — Tech News and Analysis - Frisette
http://gigaom.com/2013/10/06/tablet-magazines-failure/
======
diminish
"Last year, Nielsen estimated the average mobile user has 41 apps on his or
her smartphone. In April, a Flurry study showed the average smartphone user
opens only eight apps a day, with the most popular being Facebook, YouTube and
game apps. And according to a 2012 report from Localytics, 22 percent of all
apps are only opened once."

